# MANILA | The Yuchengco Centre | 27 fl | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Project Name: The Yuchengco Centre
Location: Sen. Gil Puyat Avenue, Makati City, Metro Manila, Philippines
Developer: San Lorenzo Ruiz Investment Holdings and Services, Inc. (JV between HOI and Japan-based Sojitz Corporation)
Architect: Nikken Sekkei
Purpose: Office
Height: 27 fl

Renderings and Project Description from *Sojitz Corporation*

*



































*

* Project site, a former University building (campus) was used to stand.












ajosh821 said:


> *11/27/2021*














erzo01 said:


> Taken last 02/06/2022


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/28/2022* - *The View Up There*

*







*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/25/2022* - *RUEL*


----------



## johnrob15 (Jun 27, 2019)

From @wandercebuana143 IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today (10/23/2022)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From Arki-Knows youtube Channel.


----------

